# TW 2010 Show Invitations



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Many of you know to attend you can register with little hassle if you have a vendor invitation.

Once again, *MinionsWeb.com* will provide invitations for the 2010 shows: Chicago Halloween Costume and Party Show and St Louis Haunt Show - if you submit an invitation request via our web interface.
This is not an evite (not acceptable to TW as an invitation).

We will offer invitations for Chicago over the next 10 business days, *until 2/12* for publishing and _sending them via email by 2/13_.

We will offer invitations for St Louis until *2/26*, publishing and _sending them via email by 2/27_.

*You can send in your requests via this web page: Minions Web - TransWorld Tradeshow Halloween Costume & Party, Transworld Trade Show HauntShow Invitation and newsletter Form
*

Any invitation requested after those dates may or may not be sent.


----------

